# Alternate options on Temp control



## Colo (19/8/15)

Hello All,

Have been looking around at temp control units, being in Brisbane I need a controller that heats and cools. Keg King's units are perfect but I cant find anybody who has them instock, I have emailed Keg King and they say their next shipment is end of September! :huh:

Any other units that people recommend for both heating and cooling?

Ps. not interested in the DIY STC 1000 dealio.


Cheers!


----------



## TheBlackAdder (19/8/15)

Ebay is a good option if you are after a cheap, fully assembled unit.

Search for brew temperature controllers and aquarium ones as well, they all do the same thing

However a lot are from China and the shipping may end up close to September anyway


----------

